# edit or delete post



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

i doubles posted and want to delete it and also cant see where to edit either...alittle help please. i can see the edit botton when i first make the tread but dissapears after i enter the tread.


----------



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

what.... no one knows how to edit or delete ?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can do that for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Done and Done

FYI as far as i know a Mod has to do it


----------

